# What's Up With The All Ords??



## Aussiejeff (15 July 2004)

Wow. All Ords just opened DOWN 24 pts.

Was a time when the AO almost religously followed the DJIA. But lately it is all over the shop. More often than not the past few weeks, it has opposed the DJIA (ie: when Dow is down, we are slightly up or when Dow is up, we go down!)

Anyone hazard a theory as to why this shift of late? Is it a seasonal thing? Is it a shift in tactics of the really big boys on the international markets playing our tiddler economy for peanuts? (I've noted a recurring common pattern in our "down" days where the AO opens strongly down in the AM then reverses late in the day to "just recover" before close).

I'm a bit baffled as to why the huge amount of cash the Feds just pumped into the economy via the family benefits hasn't resulted in a bit more interest in Oz shares?

Hmmm. Interesting but hard to fathom times.

AJ


----------



## Joe Blow (15 July 2004)

The Aussie stockmarket is one of the few that is currently within spitting distance of its all-time highs.

Considering how far the U.S. market is off its highs, maybe the Aussie market is just a bit jittery and subject to some defensive profit-taking.


----------



## Aussiejeff (15 July 2004)

NAB's finanacial follys don't help either!   :-/

I wonder how many heads will need to roll from their management team before they get some stability back. 

Cheers,

AJ


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (16 December 2012)

Aussiejeff said:


> NAB's finanacial follys don't help either!   :-/
> 
> I wonder how many heads will need to roll from their management team before they get some stability back.
> 
> ...




The more things change the more they are are the same.

Excuse the late reply Aussiejeff.

NAB board are still "challenged" 8.5 years on.

The XAO is in a trading range, at the top of that, and my bet would be it will fall to the lower end.

A chart.

http://bigcharts.marketwatch.com/kaavio.Webhost/charts/big.chart?nosettings=1&symb=AU%3aXAO&uf=0&type=2&size=2&sid=123590&style=320&freq=3&entitlementtoken=0c33378313484ba9b46b8e24ded87dd6&time=12&rand=1153335515&compidx=aaaaa%3a0&ma=0&maval=9&lf=1&lf2=2&lf3=0&height=444&width=579&mocktick=1

gg


----------



## Logique (16 December 2012)

Let's see if the the XAO can defy the US market jitters at the fiscal cliff precipice. I'd expect some nervy investors, there and here.


----------

